# Will Cypress Have A PARK This Year? (Vancouver)



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a season pass to cypress this year. I want to ride a lot of park and it would be easy to head up there after work during the week. The pass is only $250. But...

I called just to ask if there would be a park this year (Olympics is mainly at Cypress) and should I buy a pass? You know what the receptionist at cypress said... "Don't buy a pass".

Can you believe that!? She said that nobody has any idea what this year is going to be like and it might be a waste of money. Even though she works at Cypress, I'm finding it hard to believe her.

I know what the closure dates are but does anyone know if there will be any park at Cypress this year????


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

here's what you do

if your whole family rides/skis, you get the family pass for seymour ($700 for up to 6 people)

then those gapers stand in line all day while you hike the park


----------

